# Besides dart frogs...



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

What other types of frogs do you all keep? I keep 3.3 Chubby Frogs (K. pulchra), 1.2 tomato frogs, 0.0.2 red legged walking frogs (Kassina sp.), 1.1 Red foot gliding frogs (also known as Malabar gliders), 3.3 Malaysian leaf frogs, 2.1 dwarf Malaysian leaf frogs, 2.5 Solomon Island Leaf frogs, 0.2 European grean toads, 2.1 Whites tree frogs, and 0.0.2 Amazon Milk frogs  I think one of these days I'll be adding golden mantellas to my mix too. I love that bright orangish yellow!  I keep the orange terriblis too.
Chad


----------



## bogart6868 (Oct 5, 2005)

Chad you got a nice collection going.. I just added some mantella expectata's to my collection.. check em out before you get your mantella's.. these guys are very cool.. 

I have lots of other frogs.. a variety of tree frogs, mantellas and darts.. with a few oddballs.. and a couple of lizards.. 

How are the terriblis doing.. I am searching still for a small group.. I think I am going to have to end up getting froglets.. but oh well.. 

and how are the milky's doing? still have em in class?

Tim Osborne..


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Look at my signature. But I used to keep Xenopus laevis laevis(my all time fav), but unfortunately because I'll be heading to school, I really never got to finish my 100 gallon project for some new xenopus.  Hopefully I will be acquiring either Pipa parva or Silurana epitropicalis in the near future.

It is nice to see somebody here that keeps a collection of mostly nondarts for once.

You have the red foot gliders?!? (I like those even more than the blue webbed ones!  )


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Rain_Frog said:


> It is nice to see somebody here that keeps a collection of mostly nondarts for once.



LOL its a dart forum what would you expect? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

*Frogs...*

Yes, my amazons are still at school. The kids are doing really well with them and making sure they have enough to eat. They are about 1.5 inches now. My terriblis are doing great! I love them!
Chad


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

1.0.0 Bufo Viridis
0.0.2 Bombina orientalis
0.0.1 Ambystoma macrodactylum columbianum (not a frog/toad, I know.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Bombina orientalis
Melanophryniscus stelzneri

Used to have green tree frog and spring peeper.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

This is the only non-dart I currently keep:










It's a Leptodactylus laticeps aka red spotted burrowing frog. I'd like to find more of them.

John R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, Never seen one of those, He's cool.


----------



## joshuatree (Nov 14, 2005)

Rainfrog, 100 gallons for Xenopus!?!?! Can I be one of your frogs?!?!
:lol: 
Seriously, the claweds are great. Personality and then some.

Plus, give'em black or blood worms and they look like a fat man eating pasta.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

tikifrog said:


> This is the only non-dart I currently keep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOOOOOOOOOOOOLL!!
Where did you get that? How did you find out about those. I've never seen those.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> Rainfrog, 100 gallons for Xenopus!?!?! Can I be one of your frogs?!?!
> 
> Seriously, the claweds are great. Personality and then some.
> 
> Plus, give'em black or blood worms and they look like a fat man eating pasta.


Yep. People forget that these frogs will not reach their full size (compare a WC to a cb one) and therefore stunted in the smaller tanks. However, I'd probably only fill the 100 gallon half full and have the rest of it as a dripwall. Surface area is more important than depth.

Space, and water quality issues have contributed to the often malady of redleg and other nasty diseases...plus, inaccurate information that they are tropical is the no1 killer of these frogs (they are kept way too warm).

I didn't know all that when I kept my first clawed frogs. One of them slowly died of nonacute bloating for three years, and were constantly sloughing their skin from too high temps and bad water quality (too tiny of a tank). Funny, they managed to skirt out a living for 6 years, but they were chronically never in good shape.  

Unfortunately, i never had a chance to finish the new tank, but may add Pipa parva (something smaller) to my collection.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

laticeps came in sporadically few years ago. They were asking a lot of money for them $150-$250. A friend of mine bought a group. All but this one died. He (it) was given to me and has been thriving since. I take him to schools when I give frog talks. The kids love seeing him wolf down full grown orange headed cockroaches and fuzzy mice.

John R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG, its THat Big!!!???
Thats real pricey too.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, it's the size of a big female American Bullfrog. They are very docile though, seem to prefer walking rather than jumping. They have a great Bufo type threat/defensive posture with the inflation of the body and standing real tall.

John R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

*Good Lord...*

That burrowing frogs gorgeouse! I would love to see it in person. hehe You're probably nowhere near Seattle, huh?  
Chad


----------



## aattea (Aug 31, 2004)

I keep heterixalus alboguttatus and I think they are awesome little frogs. I wish there were more properly identified reeds coming into the hobby. They are lower maintenance than dart frogs and a nice alternative/addition for hobbyists.

You can check out some old images in my gallery
http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=399

Thanks,
AAA


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Those are great reeds. I have a common reed frog - sometimes called a African Clown frog. Very odd indeed. 
Chad


----------



## vignolo (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi

I keep _m. expectata, m. pulchra, m. baroni, m. viridis, m. aurantiaca_. I'm planning to get some _m. nigrican _and maybe _m. milotympanum 'lime' _for march.

Thank you guys
PL


----------



## Vicky Rut (Apr 28, 2006)

I also keep...
bombina orientalis
cranwelli hornfrog

and hope in the future too keep 
red eyed tree frogs


----------



## Devi (May 24, 2006)

I don't keep dart frogs (yet) but I do keep...

_Bombina orientalis_ 0.2.0
_Litoria caerulea_ 0.1.1
_Hyla cinerea_ 0.1.0
_Rhacophorus prominanus_ 0.0.2

 I love my frogs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

1.0.0 Whites TF who likes to sing right when I'm trying to fall asleep :evil:


----------

